# Living on yachts in greece



## kernowdean (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone, looking to move to greece and live on a large yacht, has anyone done it and have any pit falls that we should look out for.
Also good places to start adventure, or good place to have as main base/marina?
Be gentle with me posting virgin


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

I suggest that you look at the YBW (Yachting and Boating World) forum under the Liveaboard section and you'll get loads of advice from people who have and are doing this. Yachting and Boating World - Sailing and motor boats for sale, forums, news | ybw

You'll find it difficult and expensive to get a berth anywhere in the Athens area and there are probably more liveaboards in the Ionian than elsewhere but the forumites at YBW are your best source of info I think.


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

We had a boat here but sold it now, the marina fees went up considerably over the last few years. You should check out the marinas websites on the islands you are looking at or on the mainland and get some costs. There are lots of places to berth your boat outside of the official marinas but most do not have any facilities, like water or electric etc. Also can get busy so if you go out you may not get a berth when you come back. Ionians are a good place to be. Apart from the increase in marina fees can not think of pitfalls except not sure on tax to be paid here now. We fell into the years of the tax per meter though we were Greek flagged boat. Not sure for foreign flagged boats . I do beleive you have to pay a fee to be in Greek waters anyway. Would suggest you find a forum for like minded to get good advice.


----------



## DarrenAtk (Jun 25, 2012)

Where are the most exclusive marinas in Greece? 

I.e. the ones with the biggest / nicest yachts?


----------

